# Miracles Do Happen by Carol Andrews



## shaunadoherty (Jun 5, 2006)

Hi there. I heard that the above e-book is very good and useful. Has anybody read the above book?

Thanks for any replies


----------



## risen_joy (Jan 22, 2006)

Sorry - haven't read it - I'll have to check it out! Another ttc/fertility/pregger book that I did read and loved was Supernatural Childbirth (forget who it was by).


----------



## OTMomma (Aug 12, 2003)

Haven't read that one- I'm reading The Infertility Cure this week, and I'm really impressed with it.


----------

